# Dominant follicle should I worry?



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi everyone

I've just been for day 9 scan & have around 15 follicles ranging in size from 11mm to 16mm which they seem happy about but did say I'm responding slower than they thought as I have high amh. So ive to continue with Stims until Thursday and another scan Friday 

What I am worried about is I have one follicle which is 21mm so bigger than the rest the clinic are saying this is ok but has anyone had any experience of this? Will the large one stop the other 14 growing or is there a chance I can ov earlier? Would the bloods I had today show if that was the case?

Any advice would be really appreciated as I'm stressing x


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Harper14,

I didnt want to read and run but if the clinic are saying its ok then there shouldnt be anything to worry about - they will have seen many cases like this.  Try not to worry x


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey there, it's really normal to have a dominant follicle. What I think happens is that egg will be over mature so not suitable for fertilisation but it won't have any effect on the other eggs. You will be taking something to stop ovulation so it's impossible for it o happen until you take your trigger shot for EC. 

Try not to worry and cosy up with a hot water bottle on your tummy to get those follicles growing xx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

thank you one day thats what the clinic said as there is a cluster of around 15 at (11-16mm) my worry was they still need to grow they are hoping for ec in 6 days so hoping by that point they will but what if the large one keeps getting bigger and the causes the others to not grow?

also can that one get so big that it overrides the centrotide? sorry for all the questions x


----------



## Lynzann (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all 
New to IVF too....was on the a IUI forum last year but after 4x failed IUI's it's now time to start IVF at Glasgow.
Called yesterday with 1st day of period so booked in for injection 20th then scan and to pick up meds 4th feb.
It's all a bit daunting but just trying to take every step at a time and look after my body the best I can. Great to see so many new starts around the same time!

Oh and P.S Happy New Year....let's hope 2014 is all our years!  
X


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't worry, it won't stop the others growing or trigger ovulation. It's totally normal to have a dominant follicle that grows way quicker than the others, it will just produce an over mature egg.

Please try not to worry and trust your clinic, they do this every day remember xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had this during our 1st ICSI so last month, I had one that was vastly bigger than the others and then nearer the collection I had another couple that were getting borderline too big so I had to reduce the meds and trigger to get them.

It didn't seem to make a difference at all but I was really worried too.  I'm a bit blurry around the detail but I seem to remember the Dr saying that they would monitor the big one and probably discount it as it would probably be too mature by collection.

Brilliant number of follies, you're nearly there how exciting xxx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks molly its encouraging to hear its happened to others and congratulations to you.

i have been so positive through out this process but as its going on its like every step is a worry, i am now worrying today that i am going to ov early as i have egg white discharge (sorry TMI) and sore (.)(.) which is usually what happens to me around OV i am hoping the cetrotide will prevent it but its hard not to worry, i am not back at the clinic until friday which will be day 12 of stims my worry is they will all be too mature especially the lead one which could cause me to OV early.

how many days did you stim for? they have not mentioned reducing my meds as happy that the other cluster is all moving at a nice pace but its this bl**dy lead one thats worrying me xx


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Harper - try to trust your clinic. It sounds like they are happy with your cluster -  I had slow progressing ones both times and have a high amh. The cetrotide should stop ovulation happening and they should be also monitoring your bloods which also helps to indicate if ovulation is imminent. They may have started you on a low dose because of your high amh and the worry of OHSS which means you may have to stimulate for longer. Try not to worry and good luck xx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

thank you foxglove i do trust them its just hard to not get carried away and google things and as this is my first time its all new to me hopefully scan on friday shows improvement and that rogue follicle has calmed down

i had my bloods done yesterday & scan would that have show if i was due to OV
x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Harper, I know how you are feeling.  I went completely doolally nearing the days of my collection and my meds made me feel absolutely rotten.  I was so worried about the whole thing that I was walking on eggshells and terrified that it wouldn't work out.

I absolutely had massively sore (.)(.), almost unbearably so and I had such sore ovaries that I could barely sit and also loads of ewcm.  I was convinced that it was all going wrong.  The only reason that they reduced my meds is because I had to have blood tests after every scan too and my oestrogen was going into overdrive and my poor little ovaries were getting over excited.

My clinic was fab at calling with my blood results within 5 or so hours of them being taken, I hope that yours are too.  They really won't let anything go too far.  I had the bonus side effect of my meds of no memory whatsoever, so that made me worry more as I'd forgotten what was going on before I even left the clinic  .  I did have a terrible feeling that it was all going to go wrong but then I think that you've got to be a complete superwoman not to.

Honestly, 15 follies is amazing.  When I was where you are now, I had one follie that was so ginormous that they thought that it could be a cyst.  It wasn't, it just super-sized.  I also had tiny ones and I was worried that the big one would be taking away their ability to grow.  It honestly didn't, I only had 5 follies in the end and all had eggs.  I was responding just like you and it all worked out brilliantly xxxxx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

molly thank you so much for your advice it really has made me feel better 

this is such a roller coaster and because i have been so positive through out i think i am struggling with these negative throughts and worrying about every little thing

my clinic are amazing and always call a few hours after bloods/scan so i was last there yesterday and they called at lunch to say stay on same meds everything looking good and come back friday with ec scheduled for monday which means i would be on meds for 12 days longer than they expected but i think i have just taken longer to get going i am hoping that then equates to good follicles and going to try and forget about the big un!! 

glad to hear that all my symptoms are normal and hopefully a few more days of meds i catch up roll on scan on friday xx

thanks again x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Totally understand your worry. I would be hanging on for the phone call to tell me what bloods were. My first cycle my E2 levels dropped which could have indicated ovulation, they then did more bloods which actually shown I hadn't in the end, the cycle was cancelled anyway. The E2 levels should rise and so your clinic would know if there was something up. I also had fluid which showed up on the scan and they also can indicate ovulation. Sounds like they are taking you slow and stead and I have read that that is the best way to be. I have everything crossed xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Harper* - I had this too and the nurses just said that that egg would probably be overcooked by the time of collection! As it turned out I'm pretty sure they got an OK egg from that follicle in the end, despite it being miles ahead at every scan. You won't ovulate on your own so try not to worry (this happens very _very_ rarely and your clinic knows what it is doing). Your discharge (which I assume is EWCM) simply indicates that your E2 levels are rising, which is a good sign. My clinic altered my dose a number of times during my cycle to ensure I got the optimum amount of good eggs. (I ended up stimming for 16 days I think.) I know it's easy for me to say not to worry - I was a basket case throughout the entire thing - but hopefully you've found some reassurance here. All the best for EC, ET and OTD. xx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

pugloved thank you so so much for your reply you have put a smile on my currently anxious face

I have just been so worried about this dominant follicle and good to know that its normal and you have had success on that cycle - do you remember how much bigger than the rest it was or what size it was when you had EC? i am also concerned that it could grow very big that it would cause other problems e.g ovulation or soak all the stimms

i guess i will know more tomorrow when they scan me and really there is nothing i can do in the meantime

its such a rollercoaster i have been so +ive through out and the last few days i have been worrying and googling all sorts but i have come to terms what will be will be for me i have always been very realistic about treatment but never thought for one min the first part would not work so then to start worrying about dominant follicle and ov its overshadowing the good part.

but thank you for everyone input you really have helped me i dont know what i would do without this forum xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello again. I don't remember _exactly_, but I know that at one scan it was a good 4/5mm ahead of the main crop I had - at that scan, the majority of the follicles were around 13/14mm and the naughty big one was around 19mm. Pretty sure it ended up over 25mm! As you can see from my signature, I ended up with 17 mature eggs and am now 33+ weeks. Hope your scan goes well today. x


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

i wanted to finish this thread incase this worries anyone in future

went for my scan today and the rogue follicle has slowed down and all the others have caught up its still 2mm slightly bigger but its not caused any problems with the others or in stopping the drugs working

thank you everyone xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations Harper!  Sending you lots of   and positive vibes for the next stages xxxx


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad today went well for you x


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

got a new hurdle and as you ladies have been so helpful thought one of you may know

whilst i was at scan today although the follicles are perfect size they mentioned my lining was rather thick i didn't worry too much about it but then queried when they called with my bloods and they said if they were concerned on monday they would recommend FET on next cycle

has anyone heard of lining too thick i am stepping away from goggle as i am happy about everything else and don't want to ruin it too much (i think it was 14mm)

xx


----------

